# strawberries and s15?? why are they associated together.



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

anyone know what strawberries hafta do with the s15silvia. *esyip, i want u to answer, cuz you know everything*
cuz bizzy dont know jack.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

it's a conversion kit. it's called a S15 Strawberry face conversion kit. it's just a name. has nothing to do with the fruit, duh.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by esyip_
> its a conversion kit.its called a S15 Strawberry face conversion kit. its just a name. has nothing to do with the fruit, duh.


you're a fucking fool esyip. its called "strawberry face" cause 1 in japanese is "ichi" and 5 is "go". so 1-5, as in S15, is ichi-go. now, here comes the fruit reference. "ichigo" means strawberry, and its a conversion for the car's "face", hence the term "strawberry face".

now please don't pollute this forum with any more of your idiocy.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

oh well, didn't know that. not like i needed to, anyways. and i'm a fucking fool, huh?

you're a fucking fool because you think there are USDM 2+2 Z32 TTs. oooooh. you're so petty. *shakes head*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mods are gonna close this thread... oh well

my 240sx has a cupholder


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

the human head weighs 8 lbs . . .


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bizzy b is totally right.. no offense but is it just me or does EVERYBODY get in fights w/ eysip?

ps. drift/drag:  post pix of ur cupholder!!!!


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

bizzy b has something against me. i think i might have proved him wrong a million times in the past and he's trying to get me back or something. who knows? i don't give a fuck.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ah the cupholder is no biggie just a regular one that attaches to the airvent, Takumi style (Initial D)

i dont get into fights with esyip he is coo and funny


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'll get pics if u want though


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

esyip said:


> *bizzy b has something against me. i think i might have proved him wrong a million times in the past and he's trying to get me back or something. who knows? i don't give a fuck. *


 no, i have something against you cause you're stupid, give bad information, start fights over shit that has nothing to do with the threads, don't answer the questions asked and change the subject when someone proves you wrong. anyone who reads the crap you post realizes this, that's why your posts get deleted by the mods.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

his post don't get delted by mods =/


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

obviously not all of them do, but some do. AT _LEAST_ 4-5 of them (possibly more. there's just evidence of 3 & i know they cut the end off.) were deleted from the "240 Spec-R" thread. so don't say they don't. you just didn't see them ('cause they were already deleted...)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

one of these days..one of you guys are gonna get banned from this site for figting so much.. =/ hope that doesn't happen cuz both of you guys give a lot to this site. it doesn't matter if its good info or not. i think all of your input is good..if u give wrong info and somebody corrects it, great..you learned something new. so plz guys, turn the hostility down a notch thnx


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

what a suck up


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *what a suck up  *


 i think this smiley would have been more appropriate for a "suck up" comment.


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes, end the constant flaming. I say we all take our aggression out on the suckup.

-Matt


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol CRUCIFY HIM!

it wuold be kindof hard though although he is 14
his arms are GUNS


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *lol CRUCIFY HIM!
> 
> it wuold be kindof hard though although he is 14
> his arms are GUNS  *


really? hmmm....hey vspec, wanna do me a favor then and be my personal engine hoist? its probably better than flippin burgers at least.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

shuddup drift  and lets not take the aggression out on the suckup. hey, i have to suck up since i'm 14..

















and there they are  man..i wish i could be flipping burgers..i can't find a job anywhere.. and if i find one, it crosses over w/ my summer school, lifting, and football.. (and im not taking summer school cuz i failed..its to "advance" or so my dad sez..)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i wish mine looked like those


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahaha.. this is another thread that the topic has totally changed..


----------

